# Lower LMR conditions today?



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Is the LMR high like the GMR is? Thinkin' about heading there after work.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's a few websites for stream levels.

http://waterwatch.usgs.gov/?m=real&r=oh&w=map

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=iln

http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/WaterControl/new/layout.cfm

For that matter, here is a link to local lake levels.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html

I&#8217;m not sure what a good level is for the area that you plan on fishing. You can figure that out through experience or maybe somebody on here can clue you in. Theses sites don&#8217;t tell you how muddy the water is or what the visibility might be.

I like the GMR in Hamilton to be in the neighborhood of ~ 63.5. Once it gets above 64, I get a little wary; I&#8217;ve caught plenty of fish in high water there but at that point the river starts moving along pretty fast and you don&#8217;t want to end up in the water. Below 63.5 is fine, it got pretty low there this summer.
No the GMR in Hamilton is not 63.5 ~ 64 feet deep, at that level it&#8217;s more like 8.5 &#8211; 9 feet near the Columbia Bridge (Pershing Ave/New London Rd). Somewhere on one of these websites there&#8217;s a page that explains that.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Dan, I'll have to remember to check that after I go so I know what level visually corelates to the numbers. Muddiness/visibility are important though. I wish there was a live river cam type thing, like the weather cam on the Carew Tower, so that I could see what the river looks like before I drive a half hour to get there.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> ...I wish there was a live river cam type thing, like the weather cam on the Carew Tower, so that I could see what the river looks like before I drive a half hour to get there.


I'm meeting with a project manager for Hamilton County next week to discuss a plan to build a better ramp down to the LMR at one of the parks. The camera is actually on my list of things to mention  I'll let you know what he says. I'm trying to think of a bridge or area overlooking the LMR that has power run to it though. Getting wifi to the camera would be the next obstacle. I'm thinking the marina on Kellog might be the better option or even one of the buildings in Milford. I don't know about you, but I'd even pay a small subscription fee to see it. Anyone on OGF have a house overlooking the LMR?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I'm meeting with a project manager for Hamilton County next week to discuss a plan to build a better ramp down to the LMR at one of the parks. The camera is actually on my list of things to mention  I'll let you know what he says. I'm trying to think of a bridge or area overlooking the LMR that has power run to it though. Getting wifi to the camera would be the next obstacle. I'm thinking the marina on Kellog might be the better option or even one of the buildings in Milford. I don't know about you, but I'd even pay a small subscription fee to see it. Anyone on OGF have a house overlooking the LMR?


That is great news House! The bridge in Milford could be an option, it has lights on it so I know it has power. If I had a house on the LMR I would totally be down.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

There are several solar powered video cameras on the market for home security use, they would be perfect. Figure out a way to pay for it and I have several locations to choose from to put one.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I want to fish in the morning, anyone know if the recent rain affected the river much?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> I want to fish in the morning, anyone know if the recent rain affected the river much?


I just looked at the Milford gauge, it looks like it is rising again after this mornings rain. Looking at the gauge I would guess the first peak was the immediate runoff from the local area and the dip and then the increase is the water coming down from further up the watershed. 

Not sure how much that would effect the turbidity. I have just started paying attention to the LMR after reading so much about you guys hitting it big while I am out getting skunked on the Ohio.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I'm meeting with a project manager for Hamilton County next week to discuss a plan to build a better ramp down to the LMR at one of the parks. The camera is actually on my list of things to mention  I'll let you know what he says. I'm trying to think of a bridge or area overlooking the LMR that has power run to it though. Getting wifi to the camera would be the next obstacle. I'm thinking the marina on Kellog might be the better option or even one of the buildings in Milford. I don't know about you, but I'd even pay a small subscription fee to see it. Anyone on OGF have a house overlooking the LMR?


MILFORD! You can use my new house if you cut the damn trees down in the park  I don't think the city will like that very much. Im almost done with the move, it feels like it has been weeks since I've fished, we'll have to get out this week.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

According to those links, it looks like the LMR might be pretty high. Should I take that half hour drive and see?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

In steady state, I consider it fishable up to around 700 cfs, depending on the spot. If you're looking below the confluence of the EFLMR and LMR, you'll want to look at both

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=03245500

and

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03247500

You'll be looking at around 700 cfs below the confluence, and that's after a rain, so pretty far from steady state, and it's likely to be muddy. The reason that the EFLMR is so high is that they're letting water out of Harsha Dam:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03247041

However, it's never as simple as adding up some numbers, and I've had good days when the conditions were crap, and bad days when conditions were perfect. The turbidity is a complex function of the current and recent past flows, recent weather, and the condition of the soil (if there has been rain). I've seen some research papers that give rough descriptions of these relationships, but there is no good way to predict without extensive experimental data used to produce an empirical model.

A camera would likely be pretty useful, but a direct turbidity measurement (nephilometer) would attach some numbers and potentially be more useful in the long term. It's not all that easy, but I'd offer some technical help to either effort.

In any case, you should head down, check it out, and let us know how it looks!


----------



## Gumbers (Oct 1, 2012)

If you go today I'd love an update on water conditions. I'm heading out after work today regardless of water conditions, but it'd be nice to 'game plan' for this evening's fishing adventure while stuck in an office.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

nitsud said:


> A camera would likely be pretty useful, but a direct turbidity measurement (nephilometer) would attach some numbers and potentially be more useful in the long term. It's not all that easy, but I'd offer some technical help to either effort.


I started looking at those last night after my last post. Would you have any idea how someone from the public could petition the owner of a sampling station to add another instrument?


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Let me run down and take a look. I'm less than a mile away. Back in a few....

TIC


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

10/3/2012: Just got back from the river south of Milford. The water was up higher than I've seen it all month. It wasn't muddy, but it was definitely stained with about 3-6inches of visibility. I saw smallmouth busting minnows in the newly flooded shallow areas. All of the riffles were blown out and moving like class V's. 

Fishing was slow with a lot more water to cover. Most fish were caught close to the shoreline out of the current. The sun didn't come out until 10am and that seemed to help with the bite. If I were going back out today, I'd stick with white curly tailed grubs, a Colorado bladed spinner, or a silver jointed floating minnow. Even though my thermometer said it was 70 degrees, the wind was cold and the fishing was similar to fishing a post-cold front pattern. 
Good luck out there.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Dizzy, the USGS operates the stations. I'll look around to try to find an office locally.

Also, it's spelled nephelometer. I was going to request my usual $5 fee for using that word, but since I misspelled it, I guess I'll take the discounted rate of $2.50.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

WAREHOUSE said:


> 10/3/2012: Just got back from the river south of Milford. The water was up higher than I've seen it all month. It wasn't muddy, but it was definitely stained with about 3-6inches of visibility. I saw smallmouth busting minnows in the newly flooded shallow areas. All of the riffles were blown out and moving like class V's.
> 
> Fishing was slow with a lot more water to cover. Most fish were caught close to the shoreline out of the current. The sun didn't come out until 10am and that seemed to help with the bite. If I were going back out today, I'd stick with white curly tailed grubs, a Colorado bladed spinner, or a silver jointed floating minnow. Even though my thermometer said it was 70 degrees, the wind was cold and the fishing was similar to fishing a post-cold front pattern.
> Good luck out there.


.....what he said!


----------



## Gumbers (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks House, perfect update. I'll follow up tonight with how I fare.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I ended up trying a new spot. The water was pretty high and fast, and it was cloudy but not un-fishable. Shad were skipping along the surface everywhere and there were some huge surface busts I saw. Tried a popper for a bit to no effect, so I switched to a white inline spinner. Had a couple of hits but no hook ups. Towards the end I caught the smallest spotted bass I've ever seen, at 3 inches, all that saved me from a skunk.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I tried all kinds of different lures this morning in the high, dirty water. My skunk saver ended up being a 3" white curly tail grub on a bright orange 1/8 oz jig head. Tough morning to say the least...


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Water is up and a little stained, but looks great. I caught a couple of small white bass in the half hour I had to fish. I suspect tonight will be a good night for some.


----------



## Gumbers (Oct 1, 2012)

Went out this evening after work with a friend. Landed one smallie about 8" on a silver rapala rattletrap, my buddy caught a handful of white bass on a hot pink rooster tail. No dice on anything else we were throwing at them. Water clarity was about 4" and current was really humming along. Nice night to be out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone see the river today?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I am aware, thanks though brother  Clarity is a concern for me. Sucks to drive 30-40 minutes to have crappy fishing.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Went out this morning, the white bass and hybrids were tearing it up. GarretMeyers brought in an 18.5" smallie on a pop-r. I'd say the rivers good to go!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> Went out this morning, the white bass and hybrids were tearing it up. GarretMeyers brought in an 18.5" smallie on a pop-r. I'd say the rivers good to go!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


perfect. thanks!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone see the river today? The water levels online look like they could be fishable but I'm wondering about clarity and such.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

looks like chocolate milk in morrow and running fast.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

buzzing byrd said:


> looks like chocolate milk in morrow and running fast.


Darn, but thanks, exactly what I wanted to know. Figures when I actually get a chance to fish its no good.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> Darn, but thanks, exactly what I wanted to know. Figures when I actually get a chance to fish its no good.


If you still have some time to fish head down to Nine Mile/Woodland Mound boat ramp. Place is full of White Bass in the slackwater backed up into Nine Mile Creek.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone seen the LMR today? The waterlevel graph shows some weird quick spikes in the last couple days, wondering if thats an error or what?


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I checked out the mid LMR this morning. Water level wasn't very high but it was moving pretty fast. Only made a few casts to try some new line and baits with no luck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> Anyone seen the LMR today? The waterlevel graph shows some weird quick spikes in the last couple days, wondering if thats an error or what?


Looks like the Army CoE is lowering the lake level at Ceasar Creek. 

Downstream of the dam

Ceasar Creek Lake level


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Dizzy said:


> Looks like the Army CoE is lowering the lake level at Ceasar Creek.
> 
> Downstream of the dam
> 
> Ceasar Creek Lake level


Thanks for the info! I wish they weren't doing that today...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

LMR is in awesome shape- besides it being 38 degrees...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Ended up wading around in a trib for a bit. Didn't catch anything, but my new waders are great, and I got some much needed practice in on the fly rod!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

